# SG Chocolate Flake



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I broke out some SG Chocolate Flake that I got in a bomb, I believe it came from the stash Sarge sent. When I open the bag it smells like a good English (it is VA, Burley, and Latakia tobaccos) with a hint of chocolate. The flakes are a nice dark brown with lighter brown flecks, and it has some nice sugar crystal formation. I smoked it out of my new Savinelli Orient 344KS, and I smoked it in my apartment for a change.

My first thought upon lighting was "this is what pipe tobacco is _supposed_ to smell like." The initial smell is very aromatic- burley and cocoa. As I got further into the bowl the Latakia became more prominent, though the burley and cocoa mellowed it and it never had an English style room note. After I was finished, and now about 45min after smoking, the room note is very similar to a pure burley- very reminiscent of roasted nuts or baked goods.

Flavor is mellow and _very_ good. It is a good blend of its parts. Some cocoa flavor with Virginia sweetness, burley nuttiness, and the campfire-like Latakia goodness coming in and out throughout the bowl.

I definitely like this stuff. I will probably put what is left aside until I get around to opening my tin of G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake so I can compare, though that may be a while with all the tobaccos I have to try so I don't know if I'll be able to hold out that long. I'll probably buy some when I get a chance, but SG doesn't come available often and with MD's new law (can't get online sales anymore) it will be harder to find sources I can get it from, so it will probably be pretty rare. If it was readily available it would probably be a regular part of my rotation.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, I'm interested in hearing how this compares to the G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake. I like the G&H blend quite a bit.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Hmm, I'm interested in hearing how this compares to the G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake. I like the G&H blend quite a bit.


I'm trying hard to hold on to at least a bowl or two of the SG Chocolate Flake until I open my G&H. The only "problem" is that I have a lot of samples I want to get through before I open another tin and I did really like the SG so I don't know if I'll be able to wait that long.

I really want to know how they compare. I liked the SG, but like most SG tobaccos, it is fairly rare. Making that tougher, with the MD law essentially banning internet sales it will be very hard to find it when it is re-released (I don't know for sure who is ignoring the ban, even if one or two are, I will have very limited choices on where to find it, and if no one is at that time I will only have B&M choices and few around here carry SG). I do know a couple local B&M stores that occasionally carry G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake. So, I am hoping it is similar, or if not, I hope I like it at least as much, so it will make a suitable substitute for the SG.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Making that tougher, with the MD law essentially banning internet sales it will be very hard to find it when it is re-released...


I wonder how 4Noggins would handle an order to MD. They ship to other countries, and since that's a MD law, they might just blow it off like they do the EU. I wonder how much of an impediment that law really is for you. Can't imagine a lot of enforcement personnel on the case. UPS probably couldn't care less.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I wonder how 4Noggins would handle an order to MD. They ship to other countries, and since that's a MD law, they might just blow it off like they do the EU. I wonder how much of an impediment that law really is for you. Can't imagine a lot of enforcement personnel on the case. UPS probably couldn't care less.


I know a couple retailers have told me they are ignoring it (one with the disclaimer that they would ignore it until given official notice by the State of Maryland). I haven't tested it yet and ordered from them (I will be pretty soon though- there are a few tobaccos I need to order soon that I haven't seen in local B&M shops). I don't want to say if 4noggins is one of them, or name the others, because I don't know if that info getting out can cause anyone any problems. I do know that several retailers have been enforcing it. When states have these kinds of laws, and a retailer is in another state, I'm not 100% sure the enforcement mechanism (my roommate thinks there is a federal law that covers these kinds of situations, I'm not 100% sure if that is the case or not).


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I just smoked this for the first time yesterday, and found it quite nice. I got tons of chocolate notes out of it, on the other hand I got zero Latakia.
IMO it's cellar worthy, if it was available. Lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm trying hard to hold on to at least a bowl or two of the SG Chocolate Flake until I open my G&H. The only "problem" is that I have a lot of samples I want to get through before I open another tin and I did really like the SG so I don't know if I'll be able to wait that long.
> 
> I really want to know how they compare. I liked the SG, but like most SG tobaccos, it is fairly rare. Making that tougher, with the MD law essentially banning internet sales it will be very hard to find it when it is re-released (I don't know for sure who is ignoring the ban, even if one or two are, I will have very limited choices on where to find it, and if no one is at that time I will only have B&M choices and few around here carry SG). I do know a couple local B&M stores that occasionally carry G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake. So, I am hoping it is similar, or if not, I hope I like it at least as much, so it will make a suitable substitute for the SG.


I really like SG chocolate flake, and I stumbled upon some G&H Bob's chocolate flake in a B&M over the weekend. Needless to say, I picked up a couple of ounces. They are definitely similar with one huge difference. The G&H had a definite lakeland note to it that I don't know if I can get past. Other than that I found them very similar.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I really like SG chocolate flake, and I stumbled upon some G&H Bob's chocolate flake in a B&M over the weekend. Needless to say, I picked up a couple of ounces. They are definitely similar with one huge difference. The G&H had a definite lakeland note to it that I don't know if I can get past. Other than that I found them very similar.


Lakeland AKA the Shiznit!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Lakeland AKA the Shiznit!


I've got a pouch of black cavendish I can soak in dial hand soap if you want it.:new_all_coholic:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I know a couple retailers have told me they are ignoring it (one with the disclaimer that they would ignore it until given official notice by the State of Maryland). I haven't tested it yet and ordered from them (I will be pretty soon though- there are a few tobaccos I need to order soon that I haven't seen in local B&M shops). I don't want to say if 4noggins is one of them, or name the others, because I don't know if that info getting out can cause anyone any problems. I do know that several retailers have been enforcing it. When states have these kinds of laws, and a retailer is in another state, I'm not 100% sure the enforcement mechanism (my roommate thinks there is a federal law that covers these kinds of situations, I'm not 100% sure if that is the case or not).


Have it shipped to a friend or relative in another state. They can then forward it to you. No law against a friend or relative sending you a gift!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I've got a pouch of black cavendish I can soak in dial hand soap if you want it.:new_all_coholic:


You mean that old man cavendish? Lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

exactly


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> exactly


Dish soap just may be an improvement, then dry it between two sheets of fabric softener! Bingo bang brother
We can test it out in your new beautiful pipe. Eh eh


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Lakeland AKA the Shiznit!


I still wonder about this. I just transferred a couple ounces to "open status" and am puffing on it right now. I honestly don't get any Lakeland taste out of it at all. Maybe it's SUPPOSED to have Essence of Lakeland in it and my batch is defective, but maybe the retailers are the ones putting the Lakeland into the BCF. "Okay guys, the G&H shipment goes over there." A bunch of BCF sandwiched between the Dark Flake Scented and the Ennerdale would ghost like a bastard I think.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I still wonder about this. I just transferred a couple ounces to "open status" and am puffing on it right now. I honestly don't get any Lakeland taste out of it at all. Maybe it's SUPPOSED to have Essence of Lakeland in it and my batch is defective, but maybe the retailers are the ones putting the Lakeland into the BCF. "Okay guys, the G&H shipment goes over there." A bunch of BCF sandwiched between the Dark Flake Scented and the Ennerdale would ghost like a bastard I think.


I have never had the GH Chocolate Flake so I can't comment. Although I can smoke any of their offerings whether it be scented or non and usually tell if it is Gawith.


----------

